# How to Make Your Ornaments Aquarium Safe?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I really don't want to buy really expensive aquarium safe ornaments, I would rather use some stuff lying around my house but I understand that these can leach toxins and chemical compounds into the water.

I did some research about putting a coating of epoxy? But would rather hear from people's personal experiences.

as well as I would like to know what is aquarium safe? like pottery clay, white styrofoam and i even heard Lego is aquarium safe as well.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it would make sense that Lego is safe....it's for little kids after all.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lego stuff is hard to keep submerged since the plastic usually floats, you need to like root whatever you want to put onto one of the lego mats stuff (usually 1'x1' square) and then cover that in substrate. I've done it before but I prefer the natural look of rocks, plants and driftwood


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> it would make sense that Lego is safe....it's for little kids after all.


true, so if it was kid safe it may be aquarium safe



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Lego stuff is hard to keep submerged since the plastic usually floats, you need to like root whatever you want to put onto one of the lego mats stuff (usually 1'x1' square) and then cover that in substrate. I've done it before but I prefer the natural look of rocks, plants and driftwood


well i want to build houses in particular, of course if i wanted natural stuff i use the real deal, but i rather build houses out of some lego i got around the house.

only thing is that because the lego is soo brightly coloured, i am afraid that it may look cheesy in my aquarium


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> only thing is that because the lego is soo brightly coloured, i am afraid that it may look cheesy in my aquarium


  

It will look horrendous.

But yes, lego is Poly Styrene. It's safe to put in an aquarium. Why would you ever want to do such a thing... I have no idea. Is it safe chemically? Yes.

I imagine if you assemble the structure underwater that will eliminate air pockets and enable it to stay submerged indefinitely.


----------

